# Best Snapper fly?



## mrl0004 (May 7, 2015)

Can someone post some flies that you have been successful with for snapper? I know nothing about what to use for them such as hook size, colors, etc. I booked a charter in a couple of weeks and I want to be prepared!


----------



## mrl0004 (May 7, 2015)

Surely someone knows something.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

There's many that'll work great, but my favorite is a squid imitation in sizes 3/0-5/0. I tie my own and there's many good recipes on line for various squids.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've caught fish up to 19lbs on this particular pattern.


----------



## mrl0004 (May 7, 2015)

Thanks, Chris. I don't tie anymore, so I am trying to buy what I'll need. I'll see if I can find any similar to what you have there.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Best snapper fly?*

This may be it.


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

I've only done it twice so I'm no expert but, frankly, I didn't find fly selection to be that important. Both times they were at the surface and a handful of menhadden chunks got them so fired up I think a sock would've worked.

The first time I just used standard white Seaducers (I'm an old guy and have been catching fish on that pattern for 30+ years). The second time I tied some chum flies and they worked too but, as I said, I'm not sure they were necessary.

What I call a chum fly is just white marabou tied real full (two or three feathers) on a 3/0 mustad hook with a collar of red cross-cut rabbit. It just looks like a piece of cut menhaden floating on or near the surface. That caught them as well.

Catching them on flies is a blast so I wish you good luck. I really think you'll be surprised at how readily they'll take a fly so I wouldn't worry too much about pattern. I was talking to a guy the other day who says he's caught them on big popping bugs at the surface. I want to do that next time.

Have fun and good luck!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I will concur with Bill in saying pattern won't matter _if you chum them to the surface_. If you are fishing at depth without chumming, the pattern and its action becomes more important it seems since the fish aren't "fired up".


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I just ordered an old kit, and will start tying soon.....May have to try some of those! They look purty awesome!!!


----------



## mrl0004 (May 7, 2015)

I guess I figured that they wouldn't be too picky after being put into a frenzy by chum, but I wasn't sure what hook size and leader set up I should use either?


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

mrl0004 said:


> I guess I figured that they wouldn't be too picky after being put into a frenzy by chum, but I wasn't sure what hook size and leader set up I should use either?


Have you ever fished for snapper with conventional tackle? If so, you should have a good feel for it. 

A 1/0 to 3/0 hook should be fine. Leader isn't critical since you're not trying to turn over a long cast to a pin point location. KISS...tie a straight piece of mono or flouro in 20 - 30 lb test and have at it. Othwise I'd just use a stiff butt and then tippett. Keep the knots to a minimum.


----------

